# Where would you go in case of a Zombie Apocalypse in Toronto?



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

For those of you living in or near Toronto, where would you go in case of a Zombie Apocalypse?

Would you head to the countryside?
Would you go to the roof of a high rise?
Would you go to a mall? (LOL)

What other preparations would you make? Do you know of any buildings near your neighborhood that would withstand a zombie siege?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I would gather my family, supplies, and my guns, and we would head OUT of town and hide out in my wilderness retreat until Milla Jovovich comes to take us to a secret facility for safety.

I've been watching some of Hickock45's videos on YouTube, so I think I'll be prepared to deal with the zombies if they approach me. But definately get away from heavily populated areas!


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

50seven said:


> I would gather my family, supplies, and my guns, and we would head OUT of town and hide out in my wilderness retreat until Milla Jovovich comes to take us to a secret facility for safety.
> 
> I've been watching some of Hickock45's videos on YouTube, so I think I'll be prepared to deal with the zombies if they approach me. But definately get away from heavily populated areas!


Yeah, but where in the countryside would you find a building sturdy enough to withstand zombie intrusion? I don't trust those old cabins much!


----------



## ynot (Jan 30, 2010)

Go to Home Depot and load up on shovels (specifically spade shovels) cause everyone should know by now -- aim for the zombies' head to take them permanently...
or 
hang out near a police station cause zombies have been quoted as saying "send more cops" lol


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

To be honest all of southern Ontario will be F'ed when the zombie apocalypse comes. There is no "away" from people for like 10 hours from here. 

Rural Manitoba (maybe sask, I am from MB so I am biased) is the only hope. 1 hour from Winnipeg in any direction and you are A-L-O-N-E.

And if Call of Duty has taught me anything its an M-16 semi automatic rifle, lots of ammo, patience, and a double barrel shotgun as a back up


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

For those of us living in or near the city, I think the biggest problem will be actually getting *out* of the city. 

You can bet that the roads will be clogged with traffic, so what would you do? Walk? Or commandeer some vehicle? If so, what kind?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Do zombies swim? I know of a couple of islands that only have a cottage or two on them. LOL 

...ohh. but winter. D:


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

Yes they swim. 

4x4 truck, off road until you are out of civilization. 

Sent from my X10a using Tapatalk


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

ryno1974 said:


> Yes they swim.


Swimming is a pretty complex activity. I don't think zombies can pull it off. They could wade across, since they can't drown, but in any body of water with a current, they'll likely just get washed up on random shores.

Of course, there is a good chance that they might wash up on YOUR shore! 



> 4x4 truck, off road until you are out of civilization.


Problem is, a truck doesn't take a lot of passengers, and driving off-road means you'd better tie those supplies down tight!

A truck is probably your best choice if you're traveling light though!

Expanding on the island idea, I would try to reach lake shore and secure a yacht. Then I can sail into the St-Lawrence, into the Atlantic, and south along the Eastern Coast. This way, no zombies can reach me, and I can still make the occasional raid on a town for supplies.


----------



## bigdannydiesel (Jan 19, 2011)

My cottage armed with my paintball guns and rations and head on my speed boat to an island on the lake with my bunny


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

Only need room for five and my dog .

Yacht is actually a great idea, only problem heading out the way you mentioned takes you into the heart of population (new york, boston, etc) where most of the zombies will be coming from.



solarz said:


> Swimming is a pretty complex activity. I don't think zombies can pull it off. They could wade across, since they can't drown, but in any body of water with a current, they'll likely just get washed up on random shores.
> 
> Of course, there is a good chance that they might wash up on YOUR shore!
> 
> ...


Sent from my X10a using Tapatalk


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

ryno1974 said:


> Only need room for five and my dog .
> 
> Yacht is actually a great idea, only problem heading out the way you mentioned takes you into the heart of population (new york, boston, etc) where most of the zombies will be coming from.


Actually, I'm not sure if a yacht can sail on the open sea. Really, the main concern is the difficulty in obtaining food and fuel during the Canadian winter on a long-term basis, otherwise I could just stay on the St-Lawrence or the Great Lakes...


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Just send them to Bono's house. That loser can talk anything to death even the undead.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

I'd wake up and look at the time to see if I need to go to work yet...hehe


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I will go to visit my antigun liberal friends and see how they will survive without guns

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

sig said:


> I will go to visit my antigun liberal friends and see how they will survive without guns


Chuck Norris will save them


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Jackson said:


> Chuck Norris will save them


Ya think? Chuck Norris will be chillin' at my place.

Once the zombies get too far out of hand, the nuke plants at Darlington and Pickering will go into meltdown and take them all out. We'll wait a few months for everything to die off, and then come by to check out the damage. I've always wanted to open up on a store full of expensive wines and liquors with an M249, or drive through a mall on a dirtbike... so maybe then I'll get my chance. And then drive home in whatever car I want, after de-contaminating it first...


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

50seven said:


> Ya think? Chuck Norris will be chillin' at my place.
> 
> Once the zombies get too far out of hand, the nuke plants at Darlington and Pickering will go into meltdown and take them all out. We'll wait a few months for everything to die off, and then come by to check out the damage. I've always wanted to open up on a store full of expensive wines and liquors with an M249, or drive through a mall on a dirtbike... so maybe then I'll get my chance. And then drive home in whatever car I want, after de-contaminating it first...


I'd rather drink the expensive wines myself...

And in case of a nuclear explosion, I think you'll need to wait a few hundred years for it to decontaminate...


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I'd just get drunk and go in my basement, whatever happens, happens. Avoiding the zombie apocalypse sounds like a lot of work.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Zombies are here already. Go to any goverment building and you will find there several pieces.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

sig said:


> Zombies are here already. Go to any goverment building and you will find there several pieces.


No they are not zombies but close. They are brain dead morons lol


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I have 7 acres of land somewhere... I'm not saying where. that's where I will be!!


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Well if in TO I would go to the CN tower up too the observation deck and bar the stair wells and elevator. I would have to pick up some assault riffles and ammo but there should be food and water and all I need in the restaurant.

I could spend most of my days picking off Zombies up there and watching the city burn.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

TBemba said:


> Well if in TO I would go to the CN tower up too the observation deck and bar the stair wells and elevator. I would have to pick up some assault riffles and ammo but there should be food and water and all I need in the restaurant.
> 
> I could spend most of my days picking off Zombies up there and watching the city burn.


Just don't shoot the glass floors!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Nah, the yatch and 4X4 don't work. I think there was one movie where they did tried to make for the yatch, but it ended with them getting ambushed when they go back to shore for supplies.
4X4 might work except that you will run out of gas long before you reach any isolated place. You'll be walking after that and you're as good as meet. ... hmm I guess you can stock up the back with tanks of gasoline. Just watch where you're shooting though. If one of them jumps/lands on the back of your truck, which they always end up doing ... it's a tough call to shoot or not.

I'd make my way to City hall. That's the place to be during the cold war in a Nuclear attack.... Wait, on second though, that's a bad idea. It's also the Umbrela Corp under ground facility where the out break started in the first place.

OK, how about Alaska, it's always the last refuge. Don't know what's wrong with Siberia or Yukon or NW Territories or Nunavut. They all seem very cold to me. Doh ... wait, Alaska is not safe either. It's being over run by vampires during those 30 days of endless nights.

North pole? Nah, it's melting as well speak. Those nuclear melt down will definately speed up global warming.

That only leaves the Antartica as the last refuge. I just have to hope Alien and Predator aren't doing their thing there. I don't want to be Alien food or hunted down but the Predator.

Edit: Did you guys watch "I am Legend"? You know how it started? I cure for cancer treatment? Lots of people get injected ....
Well read this: http://www.pbs.org/newshour/updates/health/jan-june11/flu_01-18.html
This is real news about a universal flu vaccine being developed. This supposed N1H1 antigen seems to cure most of the lethal flu including the Spanish flu and a strain of the H5N1 avian flu. It's on it's way to becoming a universal flu vaccine. Translation, everyone gets pumped with this stuff. I wonder if this is how it will start ...

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Edit: Did you guys watch "I am Legend"? You know how it started? I cure for cancer treatment? Lots of people get injected ....
> Well read this: http://www.pbs.org/newshour/updates/health/jan-june11/flu_01-18.html
> This is real news about a universal flu vaccine being developed. This supposed N1H1 antigen seems to cure most of the lethal flu including the Spanish flu and a strain of the H5N1 avian flu. It's on it's way to becoming a universal flu vaccine. Translation, everyone gets pumped with this stuff. I wonder if this is how it will start ...


Well... a cure for cancer requires changing the way (cancer) cells interact and reproduce, while a flu vaccine just injects an inactive virus into your blood causing the body to produce the right anti-body. Not quite the same thing.



> Nah, the yatch and 4X4 don't work. I think there was one movie where they did tried to make for the yatch, but it ended with them getting ambushed when they go back to shore for supplies.
> 4X4 might work except that you will run out of gas long before you reach any isolated place. You'll be walking after that and you're as good as meet. ... hmm I guess you can stock up the back with tanks of gasoline. Just watch where you're shooting though. If one of them jumps/lands on the back of your truck, which they always end up doing ... it's a tough call to shoot or not.


A full tank of gas can go pretty far, at least 300-400 km, which is more than enough to leave the major population zones. Also, the key to avoiding zombie ambushes are:

1- Avoid areas with poor visibility such as woods, inside dark buildings, etc. Always be alert, always check closets and under the bed. Everyone knows that there a zombie attacks when you least expect it.

2- Always wear heavy, bite-proof clothing. Never leave any bare patches of skin, unless you're a hot girl, in which case, the less clothes you wear, the more protection you receive.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

solarz said:


> Actually, I'm not sure if a yacht can sail on the open sea. Really, the main concern is the difficulty in obtaining food and fuel during the Canadian winter on a long-term basis, otherwise I could just stay on the St-Lawrence or the Great Lakes...


Well one thing I know is if the towns are zombified it'll be harder to get petrol from the stations if the power grid is down from zombied workers or such. If you can still pump some remaining petrol from stations without zombies close by then good. I would look into a gasification system built on the boat and Mad Max that biyotch.

Anyone back in the great wars will tell you of the conversions people did to run thier vehicles on wood gas while petrol was rationed for the war effort. You can see how it was done on The Colony season 1 and also on Youtube on small scale wood gasifier designs out of tin cans for small stove systems. Yes while it's a small stove it's the idea which you can build on.






Yah AWOL bag, my guns, gather up family and some mates and thier kit, and G.O.O.D.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

TBemba said:


> Well if in TO I would go to the CN tower up too the observation deck and bar the stair wells and elevator. I would have to pick up some assault riffles and ammo but there should be food and water and all I need in the restaurant.
> 
> I could spend most of my days picking off Zombies up there and watching the city burn.


What happens when you run out of ammo and food? It's a long way down if you forgot to bring the rope and the zombies keep coming up the stairs.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

solarz said:


> Well... a cure for cancer requires changing the way (cancer) cells interact and reproduce, while a flu vaccine just injects an inactive virus into your blood causing the body to produce the right anti-body. Not quite the same thing.
> 
> A full tank of gas can go pretty far, at least 300-400 km, which is more than enough to leave the major population zones. Also, the key to avoiding zombie ambushes are:
> 
> ...


It would be nice if there was a cure for cancer but with many things it seems likethere is no money in a cure but always money in treatments. If you cure everyone then how arethe companies going to keep making money hmm?

Oh man don't get me started on the hot girls and no/less clothes in games and RL. I'd take a RL Claire Redfield anyway as she's kit'ed up head to toe but Jill Valentine type girls while yah the eye candy is there but no body armor or cover ups so they're more exposed to scratches, bites, etc. If that girl gets zombified then yah it'll suck and you'll have to double tap her.

Start working out at the gym or get your P90x going.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> What happens when you run out of ammo and food? It's a long way down if you forgot to bring the rope and the zombies keep coming up the stairs.


Birds fly into the tower all the time I could eat my fill of pigeons 

I would use the netting to trap them or just french frys or popcorn (come on their pigeons) I would also collect rain water with tarps. Train the pigeons I don't eat to send out messages.

No real need for Ammo it would only be for entertainment. Frigging Zombies would be too tired from climbing all them steps to be too much of a problem.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> N
> 
> I'd make my way to City hall. It's also *the Umbrela Corp* under ground facility where the out break started in the first place...


Are you talking about pink City Council? For our good the previous head of Umbrela Corp is gone

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

sig said:


> Are you talking about pink City Council? For our good the previous head of Umbrela Corp is gone


Oh! ... no, I wasn't refering to those money sucking zombies. I was refering to Resident Evil ....

"Inside The Hive, a top-secret genetic research facility owned by the Umbrella Corporation located beneath Raccoon City (Toronto), a thief throws a blue vial in a lab, exits and seals the room. The vial breaks and the facility's artificial intelligence, The Red Queen, detects possible infection. In response it seals the Hive and uses the facility's fire suppression system to kill everyone inside. ...."

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Oh! ... no, I wasn't refering to those money sucking zombies. I was refering to Resident Evil ....
> 
> "Inside The Hive, a top-secret genetic research facility owned by the Umbrella Corporation located beneath Raccoon City (Toronto), a thief throws a blue vial in a lab, exits and seals the room. The vial breaks and the facility's artificial intelligence, The Red Queen, detects possible infection. In response it seals the Hive and uses the facility's fire suppression system to kill everyone inside. ...."


That's why Mila Jovovich is coming with me...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

50seven said:


> That's why Mila Jovovich is coming with me...


you have good test for Russians

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

TBemba said:


> Birds fly into the tower all the time I could eat my fill of pigeons
> 
> I would use the netting to trap them or just french frys or popcorn (come on their pigeons) I would also collect rain water with tarps. Train the pigeons I don't eat to send out messages.
> 
> No real need for Ammo it would only be for entertainment. Frigging Zombies would be too tired from climbing all them steps to be too much of a problem.


I can't remember if I've ever been up the CN Tower before. If I was then I was too young to remember then. Not sure how much real estate there is up there but from what I've seen on the tv you do get a lot of lighting in there being so high up and the windows. I think if you did a aquaponics setup there with tilapia and your edible garden you should be ok tho I'm not sure how you'll keep the place heated in winter time for long term heating. I can see solar cooking the meals in summer. Oh.. you could do the pop can thermo syphoning solar space heater if you covered up most of the windows. Hm.... solar panels and batteries too.

Hmmm.... I do wonder about a rocket stove incinerator and if the zombies that make it up the stair climb or elevator and you're able to kill those zombies I'm not sure if you could part that zombie up and feed it into stove for fuel. If you could then that adds to the power collecting then. Hmm.... add some peltier coolers to the side of that incinerator and make a refridgerator and also thermo-electric power. 

Just have long trays so the duckweed can multiply a lot and feed it to the fish.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

50seven said:


> That's why Mila Jovovich is coming with me...


Yah Mila rocks. I forgot what movies she was in before but I knew of her name before Resident Evil. I've only seen the first RE movie. I've played RE on the PSX back in the day. The cool thing that got me more loving Mila is that she actually loves the RE games. I saw that in an interview while looking at Kimmi's zombie page and just one youtube side bar link to another ended up viewing Mila's interview.  Rock on! I hope she has her AWOL bag kitted up and ready to bounce if a zombie apocalypse happens.

Top 10 things not to do in a zombie apocalypse.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I made an incomplete zombie apocalypse plan in class one day with my teacher:
In case of a Zombie Apocalypse;

Solution #1
Objective - Reach a destination where there is a low population to create a fort
How to get to the objective - Find a car, and heavily armour it with metal bars. Windows are very important to cover with thick metal bars, as they would be the first to break when hitting a zombie at a high velocity. The bars would have to cover most of the vehicle and be very similar to this;
http://upload.drarok.com/uploads/9488-viking-armoured-vehicle-001.jpg

Except it would cover the top and windows
Weapons:
- Several long-range (gun, bow, throwing-equipment) kept in the car, if I can obtain a rifle and a pistol then those would be kept on me at all times
- Short range weapons: Knife (will be kept like Dom from GoW: http://gearsofwar3xbox360.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/dom-gears-of-war-3-picture-2.jpg), longer sharp weapon (sword or a makeshift sword, kept behind my body horizontally), smaller blunt weapon (like a hammer, for close range)

Important thing to remember - Break the zombie's jaw, so you can't be eaten to death

Possible Objectives
- Finding a large warehouse-grocery store place (like Costco), reinforcing all the windows and starting a farm on a roof. Would require a large group of people to clear the store of zombies (20+?).
- Using a mall as a safe-haven, would require a larger group of people to clear out all zombies and reinforce every exit

Objective Notes
- Fort must have a garage to work on vehicles
- Fort must have a large roof for growing plants
- Alternative methods of food must be found before winter approaches
- Fort must have an escape route
- The roof must also be used as a look-out
- Fort must be able to store food and clean water, gas must be nearby and could be used as a last resort escape route
- Last resort defences must be created, they make awesome last stand battles
- Boats may not be used as effective safe-havens as they are vulnerable to pirate attacks
- When travelling at night, it is also important to remember that the senses of a zombie will also be hindered
- Zombies are not smart enough to farm for food or raise cattle, your fort must be able to last you over 100 days
- Research on zombies should not be done inside your safe-haven, that shit always ends badly

Solution #2
Go to the States, you'll be safe as everyone has guns


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Joeee said:


> I made an incomplete zombie apocalypse plan in class one day with my teacher:
> In case of a Zombie Apocalypse;
> 
> Solution #1
> ...


Oi.. we have guns in Canada. Gun powder might not be too hard to make then make shells for a cannon. I mean Mythbusters mixed thier own gunpowder in that Star Trek episode.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Oi.. we have guns in Canada. Gun powder might not be too hard to make then make shells for a cannon. I mean Mythbusters mixed thier own gunpowder in that Star Trek episode.


When it comes to guns, US has Canada beat. It's probably a bad thing crime and security wise but it's a good thing zombie apocalypse wise.

And plus, I have no experience firing a gun so I'd be completely useless short-range wise. BUT I can drive really fast in one direction so I think solution #2 is the best one for me.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Joeee said:


> When it comes to guns, US has Canada beat. It's probably a bad thing crime and security wise but it's a good thing zombie apocalypse wise.
> 
> And plus, I have no experience firing a gun so I'd be completely useless short-range wise. BUT I can drive really fast in one direction so I think solution #2 is the best one for me.


Uhhh.... the US also happens to have 10 times the population on roughly the same land area...

If it's possible to escape the city, always do so. Pick the top of a hill as your camp site, so that you can see any zombies coming from far away. ALWAYS post guards.

If you can't escape the city, I would head for a high rise. My condo could work. There are only 2 stair wells and 3 elevator shafts. I would head to the penthouse and blockade the stair wells with heavy furniture. Once the entire PH level has been secured (making absolutely sure that there are no zombies and nobody has been bit), we would arm ourselves and use the elevator to access the underground parking and the backup generators, making sure to set the elevators to "HOLD" mode.

Regular raids need to be done to get food and fuel for the generators. The generator room needs to be under heavy lock to prevent any zombie from accidentally damaging the generators. Eventually, we'll use the roof top to grow food.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> ...Top 10 things not to do in a zombie apocalypse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Take over a prison when all the inmates take off. Re fortify. Helps to have a landing strip too.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I have a better idea now;

I'll play Thriller REALLY loud and while the zombies dance, I'll run away.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> LOL, cute kid, I wonder if I can adopt her.
> 
> Here's the rules for zombieland.
> http://www.zombielandrules.com/


I think I've seen like 5 mins of that movie before or something that looks like it. I'll have to add that movie to my list.

So far my picks for my zombie apocalypse survival team would be :

-Mila
-50seven 
-Kimmi
-Family and few mates I know that are into that stuff
-Les Stroud
-Bear Grylis
-Some hardcore boy/girl scouts as they're always prepared!
-Chuck Norris for moral
-R.Lee Ermy to keep us all in shape
-Ray Mears
-Paris Hilton because I wanna see how far she can go on high heel shoes and she'll finally be useful.  Zombie lure. 'That's Haaawt' 
-Solarz
-Joeee
-Riceburner/Sig/anyone else I forgot in this thread.

Well anyone else I come along that has a survival prep or training background helps. I'd adopt Kimmi as well but she's totally into California and wants to be a US citizen badly. So unless the zombie apocalypse is out in BC it'll be a distance to get her on the team. Heck .AU is hella far. BTW I wonder if it's ok to eat cooked zombie meat? I'm guessing it'll have to be well done and if so well ample food walking around then if you can acquire a taste for it.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> BTW I wonder if it's ok to eat cooked zombie meat? I'm guessing it'll have to be well done and if so well ample food walking around then if you can acquire a taste for it.


Wow, that's disturbing on SOOOO many levels!


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

solarz said:


> Wow, that's disturbing on SOOOO many levels!


X2

What about learning to live off the land?
Eat bark and bugs lol


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> -Chuck Norris for moral


What???

He's the baddest dude on the planet lol

Really all you need is Chuck to protect you. Oprah because she will be doing the eating not the zombies and Bono to cause their heads to explode.

For moral Jerry Springer lol


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Jackson said:


> What???
> 
> He's the baddest dude on the planet lol
> 
> ...


Isn't o'l Chuck like 72yr old now? I might add Jackie Chan and Jet Li into that list as well. That's just a basic list right now. I'll have to see more into what everyone has for skill set and abilities and see if a better team can be made.

Well start stocking the food now in 1week/1month/3month/6-12 month sets till you get a years amount.

Man Sushi or Mushi anyone? ->


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

7 Scientific Reasons a Zombie Outbreak Would Fail (Quickly)
By David Dietle

link:


Quote below sums it up:

if we look at zombies as a species, they are pretty much designed for failure. Their main form of reproduction is also their only source of food and their top predator. If they want to eat or reproduce, they have to go toe to toe with their number one predator every single time. That's like having to fight a lion every time you to want to have sex or make a sandwich. Actually, it's worse than that: Most top predators are only armed with teeth and claws, meaning they have to put themselves in harm's way to score a kill. Humans have rifles.

Read more: http://www.cracked.com/article_1868...reak-would-fail-quickly_p7.html#ixzz1CUOpu8Xv


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

True but ammo is not unlimited. You may be lucky to have a huge ammo cache if you're defending the fort so to say but if you're on the move you can hual only what you have to move light. Also if a lot of people are infected (or infected while they pass out for sleep) you'll have a large number of zombies around.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

TBemba said:


> 7 Scientific Reasons a Zombie Outbreak Would Fail (Quickly)
> By David Dietle
> 
> link:
> ...


Ehhh... several problems with those reasons:

1- Too much assumption that zombies are *just* dead meat. Dead meat don't walk around biting people, so it's safe to assume that if zombies did exist, then they're not subject to the exact same decaying process as corpses. The only thing those "reasons" really establish is that dead people can't move.

2- Comparing a zombie infect with rabies or a common disease is really poor thinking. First of all, dogs do not have near the density and interaction frequency with other dogs that humans do. Secondly, common diseases do not cause infected victims to _*actively seek out other people to infect them!*_ Remember what happened during SARS? Even with our best efforts, it was damn difficult to control the outbreak. I remember the story where someone died of SARS and everybody who had attended the funeral had to be quarantined.

3- If you put a lion and a zombie in a steel-cage match, my money would be on the zombie. The lion would need to bite the zombie's head off, while the zombie just needs to bite the lion, and you'd end up with either a dead lion, or worse, a zombie lion.

That article also fails to understand the sheer magnitude of the human population. I think one of the things zombie movies put into perspective is just how many humans there are out there, and what would happens if most of them were to become homicidal maniacs (but not against each other).

We think the Chinese or North Korean army is huge because they have 1-2 million soldiers. Well, in Toronto alone, there are 2.5 million people, and Canada is a tiny country, population wise. Here are the populations of the top ten cities in the world:

1. Tokyo, Japan - 32,450,000 
2. Seóul, South Korea - 20,550,000 
3. Mexico City, Mexico - 20,450,000 
4. New York City, USA - 19,750,000 
5. Mumbai, India - 19,200,000 
6. Jakarta, Indonesia - 18,900,000 
7. Sáo Paulo, Brazil - 18,850,000 
8. Delhi, India - 18,680,000 
9. Õsaka/Kobe, Japan - 17,350,000 
10. Shanghai, China - 16,650,000

The entire US Army, assuming none of _them_ gets infected, would be outnumbered 20 to 1 in just New York!


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I wonder can fish become zombified?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

AquaNeko said:


> I wonder can fish become zombified?


Probably not. I like the idea that only humans gets infected.
When animal becomes infected, then you should just give up and join the zombies because at that point, it's pretty evident that you are the odd ball in a new zombie world.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Your all forgetting somethning important. If zombies existed they are not make believe like like fairies, or santa, they will have to follow the laws of reality like biology. 



So if zombies are real they need water to keep the cells in their bodies intact. Otherwise, even with dead tissue it will rot and begin to melt. That's what flesh does they melt without food and water for regeneration.


The law of physics dictates energy is never created or destroyed, only transferred into different forms (usually heat). 

Which means they must eat to maintain any form of motor function because they are not solar powered and cannot use photosynthesis. Otherewise they'd be bright green.

keeping this in mind the clear objective is then to avoid them for a few years and 90% of them will die off from starvation.

Your best bet. A jail!! 

1st you have inmates that have experience with stealing, breaking into, and killing. All crucial attributes.
2nd a jail is basically a fortress designed to seperate the internal from the external and vise versa. Just keep raiding costco's, walmarts, and establish networks with other barricades and last it out. 

In the mean time hone up on your leadership skills with the innmates and when the time comes to rebuild civilization. Assert a new goverment with their muscle to back you and take role at the top of the pyramid. Create wealth as a centural hub for trade with other new factions and use this god given opportunity to create the perfect world with peace, love, and spiritual fullfilment rather then material.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> Your all forgetting somethning important. If zombies existed they are not make believe like like fairies, or santa, they will have to follow the laws of reality like biology.
> 
> So if zombies are real they need water to keep the cells in their bodies intact. Otherwise, even with dead tissue it will rot and begin to melt. That's what flesh does they melt without food and water for regeneration.
> 
> ...


Zombies eat people, remember? Also, don't assume that we know everything there is to know about nature. We know a lot of animals who can go into a hibernation mode when food is scarce, there's no reason to expect zombies can't.

Also, water is not really an issue, as it is so abundant. Maybe the idea of zombies drinking water might seem amusing, but they might not need to physically drink the water at all. For all we know, zombies could have a "symbiotic" relationship with some alien life form that is able to absorb water through osmosis, and then transferring that moisture into the muscle and nerve cells, which most likely have been corrupted or changed into something different. Remember that zombies only need a basic central nervous system and locomotion. They have no need for the various vital organs that we have.



> Your best bet. A jail!!
> 
> 1st you have inmates that have experience with stealing, breaking into, and killing. All crucial attributes.
> 2nd a jail is basically a fortress designed to seperate the internal from the external and vise versa. Just keep raiding costco's, walmarts, and establish networks with other barricades and last it out.
> ...


Ummm... no. Spending years cooped up with homicidal maniacs is NOT my idea of SAFE! In most of the zombie movies, it's not the zombies that finally manage to break through, but the stupidity/humanity of the survivors that somehow screw things up.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Insects will infest the zombies and like the article said maggots will eat the zombies eyes out in a matter of days. They will also eat them from the inside out.

The fact that zombies have no physical pain they have no self preservation instinct. They will fall off buildings breaking legs or arms and walk into fire or water and have no self defensive mechanisms. 

The Temperatures in Canada will freeze them solid they have no reason to get out of the cold so they will freeze to a solid block.

If the temp was hot they will rot 
Someone could set up a circle of wood chippers and let the zombies off them selves or remove all the man hole covers in the city and they will fall in letting the rats consume them.

Poor stupid zombies;(


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> Your all forgetting somethning important. If zombies existed they are not make believe like like fairies, or santa, they will have to follow the laws of reality like biology.
> 
> Which means they must eat to maintain any form of motor function because they are not solar powered and cannot use photosynthesis. Otherewise they'd be bright green.
> 
> ...


It is true that they must follow the laws of biology, however we have no idea what the reason is for the zombies. If it's going to be like a movie, it's likely to be some scientist trying to find a cure for something or a bored mad scientist. It could also be a scientist who tries to solve the problem of starvation by adding chlorophyll or a replica into someone's cells , which would mean all they would have to seek out is water to survive, if we add a murderous rage in them then we have zombies.

I don't like the idea of prison, as it has the idea of not letting anyone in, it will also be difficult for others to get out. Prisons can be effective as they don't have 50 exits which zombies could enter. But once you run out of food, which will be very likely as you have a lot of inmates, you'll need to leave, there's no reason zombies wouldn't congregate at that entrance once they know there's food inside.

Also, we have to examine the type of prison, the 'safest' (invasion wise) is Kingston Pen, but I don't necessarily think I'd be able to feel safe around people like Pickton or Bernado. The other jails would be lower-security jails which don't really look that secure:
http://media.2news.tv/images/090324_guard_dogs3.jpg

The safest place may be a sports stadium with an open top, where you can collect rain water to drink and grow plants. However, sports stadiums always happen to be in major cities where there is a large population and large population usually results in more zombies. You'd have to go somewhere cold, maybe Alaska where you can hide with Sarah Palin who will shoot zombies from her helicopter.

EDIT:
Also forgot to add - Do not try to set a zombie on fire, if they don't feel pain then you'll have a flaming zombie chasing you.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Joeee said:


> The safest place may be a sports stadium with an open top, where you can collect rain water to drink and grow plants. However, sports stadiums always happen to be in major cities where there is a large population and large population usually results in more zombies. You'd have to go somewhere cold, maybe Alaska where you can hide with Sarah Palin who will shoot zombies from her helicopter.
> 
> EDIT:
> Also forgot to add - Do not try to set a zombie on fire, if they don't feel pain then you'll have a flaming zombie chasing you.


High rises are also good. There are a limited number of entrances, which are usually narrow staircases that you can easily blockade with furniture. (Just make sure you control the elevators, if they still work!) You can use the roof top for agriculture and collecting rainwater.

As for setting zombies on fire, I think it could be quite effective. Even if they don't feel pain, zombies can't move if their muscles have been charred. And if they're dry, mummified zombies, they'll go up like a tinder. It's also a great way for some mass destruction, just make sure you're not nearby when you set them on fire.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

stadium is a bad idea. You have no roof for shelter so your exposed to nature and a stadium is designed to make maximum enterances for 10'2 of thousands of people to enter and leave in a short period of time. This is the worst place you can go. 

A prison is fortified and is perfect for keeping zombies out. We will execute the murdered who have psychological problems so we know everyone that remains is logically sound. Like how Australia came to be. AS for food we would rigg those armored prison buses and raid costco and walmarts via the garage or underground passage. We also have alot of guns and riot gear to prevent bites. 

it's so obvious how effect a prison is. A high rise, with no electricity! will take forever to go up and down, and if the HVAC (heating, venting, a/c) is off you'll have no windows for environmental control. you need an old building thats not too dependent on technology and electricity and one with sections you can close off and fortify.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> it's so obvious how effect a prison is. A high rise, with no electricity! will take forever to go up and down, and if the HVAC (heating, venting, a/c) is off you'll have no windows for environmental control. you need an old building thats not too dependent on technology and electricity and one with sections you can close off and fortify.


Maybe office buildings don't have windows, but residential high rises certainly do. I live on the 22nd floor and the few times I've had to take the stairs (during fire alarms), it wasn't so bad. Takes maybe 5 minutes at most, going down, and maybe 10 minutes going up.

Prisons also require electricity. Without it, the cell blocks will be in utter darkness: not somewhere you want to be during a zombie infestation! High rises can be secured floor by floor, starting from the very top floor, and carefully controlling the stairwell access.

Also, prisons usually aren't built in cities, so being able to access a prison means you're in the country. If you're already in the country, you should be heading toward as remotely an area as possible, and staying on the move instead.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Probably not. I like the idea that only humans gets infected.
> When animal becomes infected, then you should just give up and join the zombies because at that point, it's pretty evident that you are the odd ball in a new zombie world.


That would suck big time if they were if you're out there Water World style.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

What would your zombie apoc dream team be?

Say in 5/10/20 people teams. Who would you select for your team members? GTAA members? Etc?  Lets see everyones setups.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> What would your zombie apoc dream team be?
> 
> Say in 5/10/20 people teams. Who would you select for your team members? GTAA members? Etc?  Lets see everyones setups.


Do you mean professions (doctors, lawyers, etc.), or celebrities, or fictional people?

I bet Chuck Norris gets picked a lot. He's like a bad joke that just won't die. (Hmm... kind of like zombies, actually.)


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Btw anyone else excited for season 2 of the walking dead?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> What would your zombie apoc dream team be?
> 
> Say in 5/10/20 people teams. Who would you select for your team members? GTAA members? Etc?  Lets see everyones setups.


I would pick the members of my airsoft milsim team, Ceasar's Ghost. There is a lot to say about teamwork and training. You've got to see us in action to believe it.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> What would your zombie apoc dream team be?
> 
> Say in 5/10/20 people teams. Who would you select for your team members? GTAA members? Etc?  Lets see everyones setups.


Probably just me and 19 other women between the age of 20-30, weights 100-130 lbs, slim tummy, size 29 - 32 and good looking. Sorry, if it's the end of the world, I want to die happy and selfish.



CrystalMethShrimp said:


> Btw anyone else excited for season 2 of the walking dead?


Trying not to watch this as it will get on my nerve waiting. I heard it was going down hill.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Probably just me and 19 other women between the age of 20-30, weights 100-130 lbs, slim tummy, size 29 - 32 and good looking. Sorry, if it's the end of the world, I want to die happy and selfish.
> 
> Trying not to watch this as it will get on my nerve waiting. I heard it was going down hill.


from who? as in the story line is getting more desperate or just lame?


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey just a heads up March 4th 8 pm on AMC channel 55 in my area has (The walking Dead) season 1 marathon on till 2:30am I have the popcorn ready


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

TBemba said:


> Hey just a heads up March 4th 8 pm on AMC channel 55 in my area has (The walking Dead) season 1 marathon on till 2:30am I have the popcorn ready


http://btjunkie.org/search?q=walking+dead


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

if zombie thing really happens then i am just gonna suicide. its better then getting chewed up to death.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

well after reading and watching "the walking dead" it seems were pretty much screwed but id still head to my ******* family in northern ontario, they just love to hunt shit so this would be a wet dream. They've got enough guns and trucks to handle anything, my snow plow would come in handy


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> from who? as in the story line is getting more desperate or just lame?


Did see this. But I heard it from a co-worker who was watching this. I heard that the story was going down hill pretty quick and the plot pretty much evaporated.



mrobson said:


> well after reading and watching "the walking dead" it seems were pretty much screwed but id still head to my ******* family in northern ontario, they just love to hunt shit so this would be a wet dream. They've got enough guns and trucks to handle anything, my snow plow would come in handy


We have ******** in Ontario! Dang, I though we just have lumber jacks 

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

yea the graphic novel and the series are like night and day its still entertaining, yea if you go far enough you'll find them ive even got a few suburban ******* buddies who are ready for everything to go to shit post 2012 lol


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Do not click on this unless you have 5 hours to waste.

http://armorgames.com/play/10572/rebuild


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> Do not click on this unless you have 5 hours to waste.
> 
> http://armorgames.com/play/10572/rebuild


You evil bastard- now I just wasted my whole evening! LOL


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

50seven said:


> You evil bastard- now I just wasted my whole evening! LOL


muahaha and just so you know nightmare is easily passable. Just make sure to have alot of houses and farm adjacent to you when you start the random maps.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Rule 1: Cardio: This one comes up in Zombieland and clearly makes alot of sense. How many fat people do you see at the end of the world when its zombies doing the ending?

Rule 2: Beware of Bathrooms: Really not just bathrooms any good apocalyptic zombie survivor should know better then going into a bathroom, small closet or any other small room with only one way in or out. Only thing stupider to go into then a bathroom is a movie theater. Lots of places to run around before you get eaten. 

Rule 3: Seatbelts: Its a safe bet unless your a complete dumb dumb ( see rule #7 ) your not going to be hoofing it on foot in the event of a zombie outbreak. So when travelling on four wheels wear your seat belt. Nothing worse then finding yourself ejected out of your car into the loving and oh so hungry arms of zombies

Rule 4: Doubletap: Carrying a gun is a great idea but it should never be your primary weapon. When you do end up using it for that last minute 'oh shit' moment remember to double tap. Its an emergency and thats why your using it and not your cricket bat so why skimp? One bullet more in the head will go a long way to ensuring your survival.

Rule 5: No Attachments: This is a tough one but you can not have attachments. If you got kids or a wife your less likely to survive then the gal or guy who has no attachments and nothing slowing him or her down. Or worse yet making bonehead decisions like 'going back into the room' 

Rule 6: Travel in a Group: The best way to increase your odds of survival when travelling in a zombie outbreak is to make sure your a traveling buffet. Going it alone gives the zombies no choices but to eat you. Going it with the old man with the limp, the little kid who cant run and the middle aged woman with the plastic leg gives the zombies more options and you better odds you can run away faster then they can.

Rule 7: Keep the Dumb Dumbs Close at Hand: One of the most sure fire ways of making sure you survive is keeping the less intelligent as close at hand as possible. When you find somebody who asks you 'Whats going on? What Happened? Those are the ones you want with you. That way when the zombies come they are likely to stupid to realize its not Amway calling and run.

Rule 8: Kill with Efficiency: Its not about pretty its about efficiency. Alot of folks run for the gun cabinet where as the truly savvy go looking for the most blunt and effective way to destroy the brain. That can be anything from a baseball bat... to a toilet lid! Kill with Efficiency... dont use weapons that need something to work and use weapons you can swing over and over and over again. You dont tend to run into 1 zombie at a time.

Rule 9: Guns Are for Hunting, Not for Zombie Killing: This one is simple. Guns need bullets. When your running who has time to stop for bullets? Keeping a shotgun with buckshot on hand is important but only when your pinned in and need a quick getaway. Its not a proper means for killing zombies as they run out of ammo and need reloading. Remember a Cricket Bat, or Toilet Lid do not need loading!

Rule 10: Be Quiet: Its the end of the world as you know it so try to avoid squeeling like a 4th grade school girl and perhaps invest in some good sneakers. Nobody said you have to kill all the zombies and there is certainly no shame in sneaking around and surviving versus tearing around like a madman and ending up being an undead happy meal.

Rule 15: Know Your Way out! Nothing worse then a poorly planned escape. If your going to be a hero its always a good idea to plan ahead and as the rule states.. know your way out! 

ect...ect...


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I would have one of these and be a BOSS


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Chromey said:


> Rule 8: Kill with Efficiency: Its not about pretty its about efficiency. Alot of folks run for the gun cabinet where as the truly savvy go looking for the most blunt and effective way to destroy the brain. That can be anything from a baseball bat... to a toilet lid! Kill with Efficiency... dont use weapons that need something to work and use weapons you can swing over and over and over again. You dont tend to run into 1 zombie at a time.
> 
> Rule 9: Guns Are for Hunting, Not for Zombie Killing: This one is simple. Guns need bullets. When your running who has time to stop for bullets? Keeping a shotgun with buckshot on hand is important but only when your pinned in and need a quick getaway. Its not a proper means for killing zombies as they run out of ammo and need reloading. Remember a Cricket Bat, or Toilet Lid do not need loading!


No way. The human skull is built to withstand a lot of punishment, especially blunt trauma. Living humans are remarkably fragile. A little concussion and some cerebral hemorrage will make us lose consciousness and die soon after. Zombies are a whole other matter. Blunt weapons, unless it's a sledgehammer wielded by a bodybuilder, is pretty worthless at destroying the brain. Of course, kitchen knives aren't much more useful either.

Meleeing a zombie is a bad proposition, that's why guns should always be your primary weapon. Don't have enough ammo? Make those shots count.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Sources suggest, It only take 15 psi to crush the human skull...

Now if we are talking real Zombies, and not Fallout zombies, The skull does not get thicker after they change.

With that Said Ill just get Mike Tyson to chill with, Hes reported to punch at 1800psi


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Chromey said:


> Sources suggest, It only take 15 psi to crush the human skull...


I'd like to see that source, because the atmospheric pressure at sea level is 14.7 PSI. A light bulb contains vacuum, so it's capable of withstanding at least 14.7 PSI. I think human skulls are a little tougher than light bulbs.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

http://www.chacha.com/question/how-many-pounds-of-pressure-does-it-take-to-crush-a-human-skull


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Chromey said:


> http://www.chacha.com/question/how-many-pounds-of-pressure-does-it-take-to-crush-a-human-skull


I think the nature of that source speaks for itself.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

LOL quick google search... Either way proper hand tools FTW.

Riot gear,Shield,machete,baseballbat.

No reloading, No running out.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Chromey said:


> LOL quick google search... Either way proper hand tools FTW.
> 
> Riot gear,Shield,machete,baseballbat.
> 
> No reloading, No running out.


Except your strength, that is. Riot gear is heavy, and limits your perception. Swinging a machete tires you a lot faster than pulling a trigger.

The thing is, if you're faced with a horde of zombies, gun or no gun, the best option is to run the other way.

If you're faced with a few stragglers, it's usually faster and safer to take them down with a few head shots than spending the time to beat them to a pulp. And if you get any blood splattered on you, you're screwed.

No, it's not always possible to have ammo at hand, so it's good to have a backup weapon. However, that doesn't mean guns aren't the best weapons you've got!


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

If i had to carry, It would be a shotty. EVerything thing else you would go trigger happy.

28 days later Riot gear Seemed Good, Face mask and all.

Heavy Yes, But safe.

But without some good friends or family that can watch your back,.. Your up the creek without a paddle


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Chromey said:


> ...With that Said Ill just get Mike Tyson to chill with, Hes reported to punch at 1800psi


The only reason Mike Tyson hangs out with you is because he his thinking about rule number 5 and 6 dude.
Go for the samarai sword. It'll crack a skull.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## ynot (Jan 30, 2010)

Wait a minute...
didn't Mike Tyson took a little bite out of Evander Holyfield's earlobe?


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

See Stand beside Him ... they would think hes 1 of them


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

solarz said:


> Except your strength, that is. Riot gear is heavy, and limits your perception. Swinging a machete tires you a lot faster than pulling a trigger.
> 
> The thing is, if you're faced with a horde of zombies, gun or no gun, the best option is to run the other way.
> 
> ...


Gloves are a good thing to have. Often when I take a spill it's often the heels of the hands that take a partial impact then I deflect that to the elbow or shoulders. 661 makes some nice light weight body armor. I'm reminded of Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure where Ganghis Khan has light weight top body armor on while riding a skateboard.

www.sixsixone.com Tho something with some light ballistic or stab resistance would be nice against 2 foot non zombie people. Something like a NIJ rated IIA which isn't that heavy but K-29 and K-129 does not breath. >__<;; Your internal thermo will built up for sure. Got to stay cryo especially in hot temps.


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Follow the RULES!!!

*Rule 1: Cardio:* This one comes up in Zombieland and clearly makes alot of sense. How many fat people do you see at the end of the world when its zombies doing the ending?

*Rule 2: Beware of Bathrooms:* Really not just bathrooms any good apocalyptic zombie survivor should know better then going into a bathroom, small closet or any other small room with only one way in or out. Only thing stupider to go into then a bathroom is a movie theater. Lots of places to run around before you get eaten.

*Rule 3: Seatbelts:* Its a safe bet unless your a complete dumb dumb ( see rule #7 ) your not going to be hoofing it on foot in the event of a zombie outbreak. So when travelling on four wheels wear your seat belt. Nothing worse then finding yourself ejected out of your car into the loving and oh so hungry arms of zombies.

*Rule 4: Doubletap: *Carrying a gun is a great idea but it should never be your primary weapon. When you do end up using it for that last minute 'oh shit' moment remember to double tap. Its an emergency and thats why your using it and not your cricket bat so why skimp? One bullet more in the head will go a long way to ensuring your survival.

*Rule 5: No Attachments:* This is a tough one but you can not have attachments. If you got kids or a wife your less likely to survive then the gal or guy who has no attachments and nothing slowing him or her down. Or worse yet making bonehead decisions like 'going back into the room'

*Rule 6: Travel in a Group: *The best way to increase your odds of survival when travelling in a zombie outbreak is to make sure your a traveling buffet. Going it alone gives the zombies no choices but to eat you. Going it with the old man with the limp, the little kid who cant run and the middle aged woman with the plastic leg gives the zombies more options and you better odds you can run away faster then they can.

*Rule 7: Keep the Dumb Dumbs Close at Hand:* One of the most sure fire ways of making sure you survive is keeping the less intelligent as close at hand as possible. When you find somebody who asks you 'Whats going on? What Happened? Those are the ones you want with you. That way when the zombies come they are likely to stupid to realize its not Amway calling and run.

*Rule 8: Kill with Efficiency:* Its not about pretty its about efficiency. Alot of folks run for the gun cabinet where as the truly savvy go looking for the most blunt and effective way to destroy the brain. That can be anything from a baseball bat... to a toilet lid! Kill with Efficiency... dont use weapons that need something to work and use weapons you can swing over and over and over again. You dont tend to run into 1 zombie at a time.

*Rule 9: Guns Are for Hunting, Not for Zombie Killing:* This one is simple. Guns need bullets. When your running who has time to stop for bullets? Keeping a shotgun with buckshot on hand is important but only when your pinned in and need a quick getaway. Its not a proper means for killing zombies as they run out of ammo and need reloading. Remember a Cricket Bat, or Toilet Lid do not need loading!

*
Rule 10: Be Quiet:* Its the end of the world as you know it so try to avoid squeeling like a 4th grade school girl and perhaps invest in some good sneakers. Nobody said you have to kill all the zombies and there is certainly no shame in sneaking around and surviving versus tearing around like a madman and ending up being an undead happy meal.

*Rule 15: Know Your Way out!* Nothing worse then a poorly planned escape. If your going to be a hero its always a good idea to plan ahead and as the rule states.. know your way out!

*Rule 17: Don't Be a Hero:* The hot chick who was totally gonna give you some is not worth becoming the undead. So when the going gets rough and the hot chick is about to get undead... its time to flee. No making a stand no ending up a brave zombie. Better to be a chicken liver live guy.

*Rule 18: Limber Up:* When either fighting a zombie or running from zombies its not a great time to be pulling a muscle or throwing your back out. So limbering up is kind of a must. Stretch it out a little.. it may save your life.

*Rule 19: Blend in:* Much as Shaun did in Shaun of the Dead its important to blend in. Whens the last time you saw a zombie try to eat another zombie? not easily done but with the right odor and smearing of goo on your face it can happen.

*Rule 20: Find The Right Shelter:* Shelter is key to survival but since we are already travelling in a group you should ask yourself why the shelter needs to be stationary. For me a motor home or large all terrain vehicle that seats a half dozen would do nicely. Plus when zombies arrive in your neighbourhood there is no last minute scramble to pack and leave. Just put it in drive and roll!

*Rule 21: Zombies can Climb.* Much like you have never seen a zombie eat another zombie whens the last time you saw a zombie climb a wall? Well other then the debacle that was the remake of Day of the Dead which had spiderman zombies. Zombies can climb so find high ground if you do need to stop.

*Rule 22: Be ruthless:* Much like having no attachments being ruthless is key. When your bride turns into the undead, reach for the lid to the toilet seat and be ruthless. The weak and compassionate will not survive in the world of the undead.

*Rule 23: God Bless ********:* ******** are loud, brash, well armed and ready to kick ass now and ask questions later. So when a ******* shows up in your group half drunk and rumbling louder then your humvee welcome him. Sure ******** can attract zombies but they also are well armed and kill a whole lot of em when they do come for dinner. Best of all they are good bait for you to make your exit while he is making a mess of the zombies and before he realizes he just ran out of bullets and does the happy meal groan.

*Rule 24: No Drinking.* This one should be pretty plain obvious. Escaping zombies is tough enough as it is. How well do you think you will do after downing a couple shots of Jack Daniels? Drinking is not a good survival tactic.

*Rule 31: Check the Back Seat*. I cant tell you how many times somebody has eaten it or in this case been eaten because they are just not smart enough to check the back seat. Always check the back seat friends. Always!

*Rule 32: Enjoy the Little Things:* Its the end of the world. Dont sweat the small stuff. Loot a neighbourhood or two, trash a car, speed! Do the little things and enjoy em. Who knows how long you have to live!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Zombie proof house!
http://all-that-is-interesting.com/post/4956385434/the-first-zombie-proof-house

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Zombie proof house!
> http://all-that-is-interesting.com/post/4956385434/the-first-zombie-proof-house


Okay, I understand that the walls move, but in any horror movie, safe houses like this are always death traps. There will always be that one panicked idiot who gets claustrophobic and tries to open the walls and make a run for it, thereby dooming everyone else. Or the walls won't close fast enough in the event of a surprise zombie attack.

A better architecture would have been a multi-story house with the lower 20-meters as smooth, unbroken concrete wall with a single opening. The lower half of the house serves as Killing Zone and Weapons Armory and warehouse, while the top half of the house, accessible by a single retractable staircase, is a "normal" living area.

At the very top, on the roof, would be a garden and several guard posts.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

solarz said:


> ...A better architecture would have been a multi-story house with the lower 20-meters as smooth, unbroken concrete wall with a single opening. The lower half of the house serves as Killing Zone and Weapons Armory and warehouse, while the top half of the house, accessible by a single retractable staircase, is a "normal" living area.
> 
> At the very top, on the roof, would be a garden and several guard posts.


Ehmmm ... OK. I'd like to see you build that.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Ehmmm ... OK. I'd like to see you build that.


Well, I'm just pointing out that if you're going to build a defensive fortification, there are better ways of doing it.

In an actual Zombie Apocalypse scenario, the ideal situation would be to be constantly on the move. If that's not possible, the ideal defensive structure would be some kind of a tower: gravity is the best defense!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

solarz said:


> Well, I'm just pointing out that if you're going to build a defensive fortification, there are better ways of doing it.
> 
> In an actual Zombie Apocalypse scenario, the ideal situation would be to be constantly on the move. If that's not possible, the ideal defensive structure would be some kind of a tower: gravity is the best defense!


LOL, no need to explain, I was only joking 

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

i would say that the best thing to do is to get a higher ground. some foolish people will probably go for basements but its easier for the zombie to guard them. where higher ground can actually let you snipe them with your big BARRET 50. Caliber sniper.lol. also keep a portable ladder for safety.
just my 2 cents.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

solarz said:


> Well, I'm just pointing out that if you're going to build a defensive fortification, there are better ways of doing it.
> 
> In an actual Zombie Apocalypse scenario, the ideal situation would be to be constantly on the move. If that's not possible, the ideal defensive structure would be some kind of a tower: gravity is the best defense!


Any ideas in mind in the GTA for the fortification? I was thinking stocking some pikey's along for ranged dislodging of zombies or spears. With the HST and such ammo is getting more expense now.


----------



## tebore (Jan 3, 2010)

The CN Tower. Get up there. Lock the elevators and block the stairs. 

Might as well have a good view if it's going to be my last moments.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Carry some Twinkies in case Tallahassee shows up


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

I'd just be screwed being downtown. Probably just stay home and maybe help barricade the condo entrance.

Traffic would make it impossible to head north. I could potentially head down to the docks and get a boat, but even then, I don't know how to hotwire a boat and even if I managed to do so, there's no way north without passing through various human-controlled canals and locks.

Screwed.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

http://all-that-is-interesting.com/post/4956385434/the-first-zombie-proof-house


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

splur said:


> I'd just be screwed being downtown. Probably just stay home and maybe help barricade the condo entrance.
> 
> Traffic would make it impossible to head north. I could potentially head down to the docks and get a boat, but even then, I don't know how to hotwire a boat and even if I managed to do so, there's no way north without passing through various human-controlled canals and locks.
> 
> Screwed.


Get a bike and trail it out. The Don Valley trail leads right up behind the science center. A MTB with wide gearing will get you up the hills. The trip up the science center is mostly flat to up-flat terrain. A multi terrain tire thread is good that can take a higher PSI for harder tires to go faster. In a zombie apoc I'd be carrying tire co2 inflators along with a mini pump which has a fold out foot step for stability for pumping up tho higher PSI's if the co2's run out. Know your trails. Coming out of the science center going north about 2 km you'll see some small hills but there is a trail after the egliton & don mills hill section that flattens out.  So save the burst energy for when you need it.

If you have a petrol hybrid bicycle you're be sipping fuel and know if you're tired you can fire up the motor to go while you recover your legs and also being nimble enough to pass the car jam ups. Also if you run out of fuel you can still more unlike a car/heavy motorbike. Just carry a spare bottle to collect fuel along the way.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

carmenh said:


> http://all-that-is-interesting.com/post/4956385434/the-first-zombie-proof-house


Swwet setup!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Lol, looks like the CDC is getting in to the zombie apocalypes craze too.

http://emergency.cdc.gov/socialmedia/zombies_blog.asp

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Anyone see those "May 21st End of World" ads? Hey, maybe it'll be a Zombie Apocalypse!

Ha, and they said I was wasting time...


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

how did I miss this thread????!?!?!?

heading up north to my parents place, loading up on ammo and rations, then up north to wawa. lots of islands, abandoned mines etc etc to choose from

take lots of weapons that dont need ammo and are light/reusable. bayonettes, pickaxes, hatchets, samurai swords


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

vrb th hrb said:


> how did I miss this thread????!?!?!?
> 
> heading up north to my parents place, loading up on ammo and rations, then up north to wawa. lots of islands, abandoned mines etc etc to choose from
> 
> take lots of weapons that dont need ammo and are light/reusable. bayonettes, pickaxes, hatchets, samurai swords


I wouldn't feel safe on a island. You never know, those zombies could be able to walk underwater. Even if they can't, they can't drown either, so you never know when some might wash up ashore on your island...


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

i'm going on the original george romero ideal zombie. that being they cant swim, run, eat anything other than human flesh

if zombies actually happened I think I'd have to know exactly what they're capable of before I make an informed decision on the right course of action


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

vrb th hrb said:


> i'm going on the original george romero ideal zombie. that being they cant swim, run, eat anything other than human flesh
> 
> if zombies actually happened I think I'd have to know exactly what they're capable of before I make an informed decision on the right course of action


doesn't Land of the Dead show that Romero zombies *can* cross rivers?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

splur said:


> I'd just be screwed being downtown. Probably just stay home and maybe help barricade the condo entrance.
> 
> Traffic would make it impossible to head north. I could potentially head down to the docks and get a boat, but even then, I don't know how to hotwire a boat and even if I managed to do so, there's no way north without passing through various human-controlled canals and locks.
> 
> Screwed.


Your not screw!

If the government have rescue mission, I will be the first one to join!

I will rescue you and the remaining survivors!

Because I always wanted to play RPG & FPS game in real life (RPG - role playing game and FPS - first person shooting)

Z.E.R.O

Zombie Exclusive Resistant Organization! 

Toronto will be my playground!  *cheers*


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

There was a zombie panel that was quite large at anime north. I missed most of it but caught the tail end of it. Was talking about how to survive down to what weapons and such.


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

yeah its true they show them not so much swimming, as being able to walk underwater, cause they dont have to swim

I dont know, I dont sleep much as is, I think just having a good defense system, high walls, alot of supplies and weapons that dont require ammo will get you pretty far in the zombie apocalypse


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

vrb th hrb said:


> yeah its true they show them not so much swimming, as being able to walk underwater, cause they dont have to swim
> 
> I dont know, I dont sleep much as is, I think just having a good defense system, high walls, alot of supplies and weapons that dont require ammo will get you pretty far in the zombie apocalypse


Apparently the army has prototype or IIRC in production now sleeping bags with vibration detection to wake them up. We need some of that kit but it'll probably take a while before it trickles down from the army. The army always gets the good kit first.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Apparently the army has prototype or IIRC in production now sleeping bags with vibration detection to wake them up. We need some of that kit but it'll probably take a while before it trickles down from the army. The army always gets the good kit first.


LOL, or you can take turns with standing guard. That's one of the many advantages of working together. 

All ranged weapons require ammunition. The problem with non-ranged weapons is that you're letting the zombies ignore their biggest disadvantage: their speed (or lack of).

It's much better to engage zombies at range than at melee.

High walls are a definite advantage, the only problem is that in addition to keeping the zombies out, it also keeps *you* in, so you'd better hope that you've got a lot of supplies.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

all u have to do to stay alive till winter

they will freeze up and become solid in winter and die!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

This thread is so overkilled, I am feeling like I am stomping on a grave over and over again ... but I keep seeing zombies every where I look ...
More zombie funnies:








http://nky.cincinnati.com/article/AB/20110623/NEWS0103/306230041/

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Its time for another good Zombie movie or Game.

I want Season 2 of the Walking Dead. If you havent Seen it... Start DLing it, Its great.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

"I want Season 2 of the Walking Dead. If you havent Seen it... Start DLing it, Its great."

They should make a game from that, nothing like killing what's already dead


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Kimmi with her Zombie video. Haha... She's dressed in an Alice in Wonderland outfit taking out zombies. Must be a play on the McGee's : Alice the PC game (awwwesome game BTW).


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

If we dressed up as zombies would zombies leave us alone? Like the big BM?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Zombie apoc song/vid.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Zombie apoc song/vid.


lol good 1


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Chromey said:


> lol good 1


At least know Billy Idol is on our side.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Mila's in town again!  I just saw some news about a R.E filming around Kipling and somewhere where zombie zombies got hurt and the cops got taken a back for a little bit till they could ind out who's injured and who's not.

Maybe it's time go over and recuit Mila? LOL


----------



## Hoyuen (Jun 23, 2011)

I would go loot all the big al's


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Hoyuen said:


> I would go loot all the big al's


Then you would have to take care of half dead fish too....


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Chromey said:


> Then you would have to take care of half dead fish too....


At least with Zombie Fishes, you don't have to worry about Nitrates!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

solarz said:


> At least with Zombie Fishes, you don't have to worry about Nitrates!


True true, plus fish are canibals. I am not so sure zombie fish is much of a threat because they just food for ordinary fish.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Haha... I'll be calling this girl up. 






Suddenly I want a Mossy 930


----------



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

I wouldn't call this girl..


----------



## gtafragger (Jul 27, 2012)

Just buy a ton of treadmills around your house and run them on high so they wouldn't be able to get in. Or the cn tower. How are they going to get up that?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

gtafragger said:


> Just buy a ton of treadmills around your house and run them on high so they wouldn't be able to get in. Or the cn tower. How are they going to get up that?


Well, how are you going to get food up the CN tower? It's not just about blocking out zombies, it's also about living there indefinitely.

That's why I like the high-rise condo or office building idea. Height is a natural defense against any non-flying enemies (without access to artillery, that is). The flat roof of the high rise can be used to grow food and store rainwater. The sunlight there is unobstructed all day long, making it ideal for agriculture.

Obviously one roof will not support a lot of people. Fortunately, a high rise is also easily secured. Pad lock all the unused doors in the stairwell, and secure an exit and the maintenance area.


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

You guys have put far too much thought into this... I would go to an island. I can still grow food, fish, and last I checked zombies can't swim.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

RevoBuda said:


> You guys have put far too much thought into this... I would go to an island. I can still grow food, fish, and last I checked zombies can't swim.


First, there is the problem of actually getting to an island.

Second, you would need to find an uninhabited island, otherwise you'd need to clear the island of zombies... which may or may not be feasible.

Third, while zombies don't swim, they don't drown either, so you might get zombies washed up ashore from time to time.


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

I'd take my chances on an island in northern Ontario. Not every rooftop has a garden and it would be a lot of work lugging enough soil up to the top with some undead trying to gnaw on your brain each trip. That and are there shelters on the tops of buildings to escape the weather?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

MDR said:


> I'd take my chances on an island in northern Ontario. Not every rooftop has a garden and it would be a lot of work lugging enough soil up to the top with some undead trying to gnaw on your brain each trip. That and are there shelters on the tops of buildings to escape the weather?


Getting soil up on the roof can certainly be difficult, but no more so than lugging food supplies up. Making compost will also help in the long term.

You wouldn't live on the roof either, you'd live on the top floor.


----------



## gtafragger (Jul 27, 2012)

Then I would go on a submarine. They can go for even up to a couple years if you have limited crew without stopping. Most of the zombies would die then right?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

solarz said:


> Getting soil up on the roof can certainly be difficult, but no more so than lugging food supplies up. Making compost will also help in the long term.
> 
> You wouldn't live on the roof either, you'd live on the top floor.


Secure like 5-10 of these. http://www.naturemill.com/

Fast compost. IIRC work free in as little as 3 weeks. Just get spare motors incase. I recently got one for free because the PSU was shot as the owner explained and said the unit was working till the PSU cut out. Lucky score as those units go ~$200-300.

Yah you can go the traditional compost pile but IIRC just piling stuff up takes about 6months to fully compost.

The island idea is nice but you would have a lot of 360 degree open space to defend. The high rise idea not only serves as hieght advantage to see the zombies for miles but watch the Billy Idol video and you'll see why it's a good idea as the zombies fall back down. Who knows, after X amount of falling down the wrong way the leg might break off making it slower to advance on you which is a good thing.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

gtafragger said:


> Then I would go on a submarine. They can go for even up to a couple years if you have limited crew without stopping. Most of the zombies would die then right?


You would drain a crap load of power just to run growing lights for growing food there. Just carrying MRE's or stockedup food won't last forever. You need a way to grow food as well.

Check out the movie Blast from the Past. Stars Alicia Silverstone (  ) and Branden Fraser and I think Christoper Lloyd...Oh no.. that was Christopher Walkin. They had an aquaponic setup and man that was an awesome setup down there. I loved the movie. You should check it out.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

This is easy enough, since I've thought about it alot on long drives and whatnot.
Zombies need brains to survive (fact)
Get yourself a 20 acre ranch up north a bit, build a electric fence around the ranch, put up solar panels for electricity, go on with life as nothing happened. Eventually the zombies will starve and then you have the rest of the world to yourself.

Enjoy! 

P.S. if you're worried about food just eat pickles and peanut butter since they don't have to be refrigerated.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

altcharacter said:


> This is easy enough, since I've thought about it alot on long drives and whatnot.
> Zombies need brains to survive (fact)
> Get yourself a 20 acre ranch up north a bit, build a electric fence around the ranch, put up solar panels for electricity, go on with life as nothing happened. Eventually the zombies will starve and then you have the rest of the world to yourself.
> 
> ...


Nah, too many loop holes. Solar panels!? Um ... you realize that the sun does come down right? I guess you could have gone for the battery backups. But that won't stop a contingent of zombies from getting fried and eventually will drain all your electricity. Then, they'll scale the fence and get you at night. I guess, you could go for the wind mill + solar panels, but then they'll still be that quiet windless night.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> This is easy enough, since I've thought about it alot on long drives and whatnot.
> Zombies need brains to survive (fact)
> Get yourself a 20 acre ranch up north a bit, build a electric fence around the ranch, put up solar panels for electricity, go on with life as nothing happened. Eventually the zombies will starve and then you have the rest of the world to yourself.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't rely on an electric fence to keep away zombies. In addition to draining a lot of power, it's not going to be effective against things that don't feel pain.

Height is the best defense against any ground-bound attackers. Water is a second-best defense.

Thus, the ideal hideout out be a large oil tanker. You are surrounded by water, and the ship itself acts as a height barrier to drifting zombies. Just make sure you take precautions on any potential climbable areas, such as the anchor chain.

There is enough space and sunlight for agriculture, and if you drop anchor in a large body of freshwater, you will have unlimited supplies.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Love the Idea, BUT You need man/woman Power to run a Boat.
Even if your at Shore, You need to get off to get supplies.
The best bet at the end of the day is, Always Have someone Slower and fatter then you, This way a Cardboard box is even somewhat safe.
Dont forget the cardio, And stay limber.


solarz said:


> I wouldn't rely on an electric fence to keep away zombies. In addition to draining a lot of power, it's not going to be effective against things that don't feel pain.
> 
> Height is the best defense against any ground-bound attackers. Water is a second-best defense.
> 
> ...


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Play the game The Walking Dead Episode 2. Living on a farm with electric fence does not work. You need fuel for the generators to power the electric fence. Not enough solar powers you can obtain to effectively charge a fence of any length, especially to cover a farm.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Chromey said:


> The best bet at the end of the day is, Always Have someone Slower and fatter then you


But eventually you're going to run out of those, and then you'll either be alone and vulnerable, or YOU will be the slower and fatter person.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

solarz said:


> But eventually you're going to run out of those, and then you'll either be alone and vulnerable, or YOU will be the slower and fatter person.


This is True.

You really need a nuclear fallout shelter, Like Blast from the Past.

If they Zombies are still around in 20 years, I think you gave it the best shot you could.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Chromey said:


> This is True.
> 
> You really need a nuclear fallout shelter, Like Blast from the Past.
> 
> If they Zombies are still around in 20 years, I think you gave it the best shot you could.


Oh man I heart that movie. Alicia and Brendon  Also the whole aquaponic setup in the shelter rocked my world. For some reason when I saw it I thought it was a recent film till I checked. 1999 wow, over a decade ago. I was thinking Alicia ages like Wolverine from Xmen thinking it was a 2005ish movie or something like that. Alicia <3


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Oh man I heart that movie. Alicia and Brendon  Also the whole aquaponic setup in the shelter rocked my world. For some reason when I saw it I thought it was a recent film till I checked. 1999 wow, over a decade ago. I was thinking Alicia ages like Wolverine from Xmen thinking it was a 2005ish movie or something like that. Alicia <3


What movie was that? Now that nothing happen. I am in the mood to watch some post apocalyptic stuff.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Zebrapl3co said:


> What movie was that? Now that nothing happen. I am in the mood to watch some post apocalyptic stuff.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blast_from_the_Past_(film)

BTW sorry to hear about your tank problem.  You can find it on 'the web' or pretty much anywhere. The dad in the movie has an aquaponic setup in the shelther.

Also,

Mad Max 1-3
Waterworld
Zombieland

If you want chase that with

1984
Gattaca
Equalibrium (rated EC-10 .... someone might get that reference  )
Fight Club

And some fun stuff...

Wonderfalls
Dead Like Me
Being Erica
Freaks & Geeks

And end off with....

MJ's Thriller (Muhahah )


----------



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

The answer to that is easy, everyone else is running away and the zombies will follow the food source, so I'd stay and have the city to myself, there would be a few left behind killing them would be entertainment and exercise, LOL!


----------



## Fish on the Mind (Feb 9, 2012)

Yup staying at home would be the best thing to do. There would be way to many people heading north lol (not sure if it would be the zombies or people that would kill you first in comp for food and such). 

Plus if you stay home you could go to BA or any other LFS and finally get the tank of your dreams for the best price!! its a win win. past time, have a sweet tank, zombies would be getting killed off and moving up north following the food! Oh and who said you cant move into the ripleys aquarium! (Saying that you find a way to keep the power on and water running)


----------



## jamie (Feb 20, 2013)

*Zombie attack?*

Not sure where I'd go, but I do know if I get stuck in the apartment I'll have approx 55g of funny tasting drinking water and enough fresh shrimp and sushi to last for a few days at least... go out in gourmet style!


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

My plan is simple... Take over the La Baron and Costco at 7 and woodbine lol. Guns, food, ammo, camping supplies incase I have to bug out. Fencing down the road at home depot... Yup, it's not overly populated around there, just a lot of businesses so for at least a week I'd be safe.

But with the precautionary methods (boobytraps ) I'm thinking of, I figure with the right group of people Markham could be zombie free by the end of the year.

Especially when winter comes along, I have a theory that, since Zombies lack blood flow, they will freeze solid in the winter time. Allowing for drive bys with baseball bats


----------



## Ik0eS (Mar 1, 2013)

*Bunk In & Fortification*

Well for highly capable "tools"  can be found in Vaughan Mills Mall Area. Their big fish tank there can sustain a culture of tilapia-just bring a lot of duck weeds. If you don't have one I can trade a ziplocks of it for a chickens. Just PM me.

The same time you can use it for hydroponics -similar principle taking care of your aquarium plants.

For surveying the land you can go to the "theme park" near by. Just climb up one of those ride and you can see the views up there. Plus this location is gated and need less re-done for fortification. And capable to turn it into farms (flora and fauna) due to its flat lands and ponds. People who is twitching oddly or differently can be easier to spot.

I think we must watch the prepper shows and get more ideas.Hahahahah.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Guys, remember that you're not going to have electricity for long in a zombie apocalypse.

As for Costco: big, dark place with lots of people and lots of blind corners? No thanks.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Vaughn Mills mall? That'd be like being downtown Toronto in the midst of an Ebola outbreak... 

And as far as my Costco idea goes. I'm bringing a friend who installs Solar Paneling for a living and has a supply in his basement  not to mention the generators from Costco, Wind power that you can convert on the roof... and probably 10000000+ candles in there lol


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

You guys can have your city, I'll be headed as far away as possible (already have a head start). Remember, if you stay in the city, you are the food source so zombies will likely stick around. Also lets face it, in an outbreak the urban centers would be shut down...at least until the zombies took over.

Although in an outbreak, a container ship offshore is awfully tempting, hopefully full of grain. If not, grow what you want on deck and enjoy the sun.


----------



## CRJ (Sep 7, 2012)

i have a few friends just outside the citys with a few hundred acres. id be in their shop arming the tractors and trucks, and gathering ammo. 


can see things coming 3km in every direction. so great time to hone my sniper skills!


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

going north west... hours and hours north and west of North Bay...
Don't follow me.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Toronto does not exactly have gun shops around every corner, so what do you do if you're an ordinary guy, and you need to arm yourself to either escape the city or go on supply runs?

Kitchen knives are not very effective weapons. The steak knife has trouble cutting through a piece of pork chop, nevermind going through a skull!

A hammer would be a safer bet, but you would be risking a very close encounter. A lone zombie might not be too risky, but two or more would be pretty dangerous.

Maybe I should order a katana online?


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

as soon as zombie problem reported i would collect as much as tap water as i can and wait in my apartment for a week. Wait for everyone to get out and then move out.


I could gather all the family members and go to one person's house and live there. Strength in numbers and all that.


----------



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

I got married and had a kid. Now, I have no illusions about my zombie survival chances. I am out of shape and can't shoot worth a damn. But at least I'd have some chance. but my wife is in worse shape than me, and would freak out, and a 3-year old is not a good choice of companion for zombie survival. i'm definitely not enough of a cold hearted bastard to let them die. I guess I'd have no choice but to hold up. Not a good choice though, food would never last, need a source of fresh water, sooner or later zombies might notice us, and my apartment (second floor) is hardly armored. 

At least I have a couple of swords, and a good sharp dagger, in the house!


----------



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

Also, side note, I think people are at least as big a danger, and possibly much bigger, that zombies. To many people would hit up supply places, like costco or CT, so I'd avoid them like the plague!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Good point. I think the difference between Zombies and peoples when the supplies runs out is ... they both will eat you. One goes for the brain and the other for the meat!!! Eewh, canabalism, maybe we should stick with zombies vs people. A much more simple model...

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Has anyone thought about the Black Creek Pioneer village?

*Pros:*

completely (?) fenced off, albeit flimsily; still better than nothing and can be reinforced with time
presence of a water mill, and possibly well water
readily available infrastructure for a pre-electricity lifestyle: agriculture, livestock, blacksmithing, stables, etc.
very sturdy log cabins for emergency refuge

*Cons:*

possible presence of zombie tourists
presence of YorkU students, zombie or otherwise
large area to defend, requires a sizeable group to work
close to Jane & Finch


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm not saying, as the zombies may find this thread and track me down.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

solarz said:


> Has anyone thought about the Black Creek Pioneer village?
> 
> *Pros:*
> 
> ...


I like the idea, BUT we would have too kill off all the yuppies that go their.
Im not feeding Dead weight, Or dealing with Issues that professional 
job-less students deal with.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Why don't we do the simplest thing of all. Arm ourselves, stay in the house, cause the zombies to bottle neck into it and take them out as teams  Kill them, take back your town and begin fencing it in


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> Why don't we do the simplest thing of all. Arm ourselves, stay in the house, cause the zombies to bottle neck into it and take them out as teams  Kill them, take back your town and begin fencing it in


Well, that depends on the kind of home you have. If you live in a bunker, it could work. If you live in a house with a glass door and big, ground-level windows, not so much.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

solarz said:


> Has anyone thought about the Black Creek Pioneer village?
> ...
> *Cons:*
> 
> ...


Didn't see this earlier, LMAO, that's really funny.
Maybe if all GTA members make a point of heading there in a Zombie apocalypse, we might stand a chance.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Didn't see this earlier, LMAO, that's really funny.
> Maybe if all GTA members make a point of heading there in a Zombie apocalypse, we might stand a chance.


I trust a few GTAA members too have my back.
But what would we talk about, All our tanks would be long gone LOL


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I'll just surround my house with treadmills. They'll just keep walking and walking....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

50seven said:


> I'll just surround my house with treadmills. They'll just keep walking and walking....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


That's a lot of hydro needed.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Chromey said:


> I trust a few GTAA members too have my back.
> But what would we talk about, All our tanks would be long gone LOL


We can bring our tanks over and rig up some solar power to run it, lol.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

I know this is old but I'm bored and have a response worth mentioning. The Denison Armoury (on Sheppard Ave) would be my first choice. They have lots of zombie killing tools and the know how to offer a good defense. Other than that the Toronto islands as everyone knows zombies can't swim.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Ok, I can't believe there is a thread discussing zombie apocalypse attacks!!!! Mostly because last week, when the DH and I were walking the dogs, we had the exact same discussion!!

Outcome of the conversation: best place to be was to have either a fully equipped Euclid with self contained sleeping quarters, or a tank. It seemed logical to be mobile. And the idea of squishing numerous zombies was very appealing. However, we could not figure out who was going to gas up when we ran out........


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Islands have been proven useless in many movies. While they can't swim there is nothing stopping them from walking along the bottom.



disman_ca said:


> I know this is old but I'm bored and have a response worth mentioning. The Denison Armoury (on Sheppard Ave) would be my first choice. They have lots of zombie killing tools and the know how to offer a good defense. Other than that the Toronto islands as everyone knows zombies can't swim.


----------



## SoloW (May 25, 2014)

I'll be a ripleys aquarium. See u guys there!


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Canadiancray said:


> Islands have been proven useless in many movies. While they can't swim there is nothing stopping them from walking along the bottom.


Damn I forgot about that.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

50seven said:


> I'll just surround my house with treadmills. They'll just keep walking and walking....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Not a bad idea. On the comment below that about using hydro well lets say the treadmills are manual powered with some special/modified alternators hooked up (think of the person that make a hamster powered alternator so light that it powered up a LED IIRC when the hammy was running) all together and zombies can keep charging up batteries and things. If there is a surplus of power hmmm maybe have a stockpile of peltier coolers around and/or heaters to keep usingup the power?


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Canadiancray said:


> Islands have been proven useless in many movies. While they can't swim there is nothing stopping them from walking along the bottom.


that is true...but you do still have to remember there is current. They wont be able to stay on the bottom if there is heavy current


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

Jaysan said:


> that is true...but you do still have to remember there is current. They wont be able to stay on the bottom if there is heavy current


Which movies???

I need to watch them so that I can prepare


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

I like the treadmill idea where you entrapped all The Walkers behind an all around electric fence powered by their constant walking which in turn supply continuos & endless generating electricity to run the whole defence, my house and the reef system as well.

You're wondering just how do you get The Walkers to keep walking forward ... toss all the recycling & waste (ahead of the electrified fence) and hopefully filled that area with those pesky and annoying raccoons!! Maybe The Walkers may get lucky, reach for their tails and grab a few live raccoons while they're at it.

Muahahahaha ....


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Sea MunnKey said:


> I like the treadmill idea where you entrapped all The Walkers behind an all around electric fence powered by their constant walking which in turn supply continuos & endless generating electricity to run the whole defence, my house and the reef system as well.
> 
> You're wondering just how do you get The Walkers to keep walking forward ... toss all the recycling & waste (ahead of the electrified fence) and hopefully filled that area with those pesky and annoying raccoons!! Maybe The Walkers may get lucky, reach for their tails and grab a few live raccoons while they're at it.
> 
> Muahahahaha ....


In the movie Zombie 108, some guy chains a couple of zombies to a mill and uses them to generate electricity. All you need to do is dangle some meat in front of them.

In fact, if we go by the Walking Dead's theory, if you can surround your hideout with a wall of (chained) zombies, then other zombies won't even try to get in, LOL.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

solarz said:


> In the movie Zombie 108, some guy chains a couple of zombies to a mill and uses them to generate electricity. All you need to do is dangle some meat in front of them.
> 
> In fact, if we go by the Walking Dead's theory, if you can surround your hideout with a wall of (chained) zombies, then other zombies won't even try to get in, LOL.


remove jaw and Arms, Chained together around safe Zone, Problem solved


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

John came up with a good solution last night. Instead of trying to defend, his idea is to get a Point of View gun.

Just keep repeating "I don't want to eat brains, I don't want to eat people"


----------

